# whats the best cold air or intake



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

im looking for a air intake for the o4 goat. what are the better ones right now im looking onto either k&n or aem but what models are good as in part numbers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I got the 63 series K&N Aircharger. But opinions are like Aholes when it comes to these things, everybody thinks theirs is best. All I know, is I didn't like the yellow filter and box that came stock, like the car was trying to breath through a kleenex box from hell, and worked with a guy who's got a '99 Lingenfelter 'Vette, and they put a K&N intake on his car. I guess this was before LPE started manufacturing their own. That's all it took to sell me on my decision. He's got the maggy package with the optional 8 lbs pulley with the kooks headers, borla exhaust, and k&n CAI with magnesium rims. It is about as far from the stock 345 hp as you can get. I'm afraid of the thing when it's turned off just sitting in the parking lot...


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

On another post some guy just put in the K&N CAI and put it back on the dyno right after and increased the HP by 16. This is what I have and love it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GOATTEE said:


> On another post some guy just put in the K&N CAI and put it back on the dyno right after and increased the HP by 16. This is what I have and love it.


That was his claim of gaining 16 hp before a tune even! It may be true but it is very hard to believe. To the OP, there really isn't a "better" CAI out there. It's all personal choice. I think that they all will give you about the same gain, if any. Some may say that their CAI gave them "X" amount of hp but may fail to say that their gains were noticed after a custom tune. Now the question is where did most of the extra hp come from, the CAI or the tune? I would say the tune. Some tunes on a stock set up can net you 10 rwhp + depending on how aggressive the tuner goes so in reality the CAI (using the above claim as an example) is probably only giving you about 6 rwhp +/- a few hp. I got the LPE CAI only because I thought it would at least be better than stock. I have no proof that it is but I like it more nonetheless.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*AEM Brute Force Air Intake*

Like I have said on several other posts about intakes. I've had K/N, Volant, Airraid, S & B and now AEM. My favorites are AEM(dry filter) and K&N(oil Filter). I have had fitment problems in past on differnt vehicle with Volant, one S & B product not bad, one Airraid for a truck..looked good, several K & N kits worked great, and one AEM current on GTO awesome. If it werent for AEM dry filter and nice looking silver coating to help deflect heat, I would of went back to K & N. Just my .02 ! Oh, here is a horsepower claim from marylandspeed.com on the AEM for our goats. Not sure how accurate this is:

This AEM Brute Force Intake is a High Quality silver finished intake which features the new AEM DRYFLOW Synthetic air filter. The DRYFLOW is independently tested to have a filter efficiency of 99.4% and it filters down to one micron of particulate. It NEVER needs oiling, which eliminates vehicle warranty issues and reduces service time. Its also incredibly durable.

This intake added 12.9 Horsepower to a stock 2004 Pontiac GTO!


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just throw a filter in the stock box.

Any immediate gain seen on a dyno with a CAI is gone after the computer retunes for the added air.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

cody6.0 said:


> Just throw a filter in the stock box.
> 
> Any immediate gain seen on a dyno with a CAI is gone after the computer retunes for the added air.


unless u have a programmer to go along with it. Ive been always told, more air in + more air out= more horse power.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Ive been always told, more air in *+ more air out*= more horse power.


Overall your statement is true but allowing more air in, with a CAI, doesn't necessarily mean that more air will be expelled. That's why forced induction set up are very dependent on the exhaust set up. Adding a CAI to a stock exhaust will not net you as much as adding it to a modified, freer flowing exhaust. I'm sure you already know that but I'm just touching on it again. Maybe, just maybe, that's why some are seeing better results with their CAI than others because their adding their CAI after they've added an aftermarket exhaust. Just a thought! :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Overall your statement is true but allowing more air in, with a CAI, doesn't necessarily mean that more air will be expelled. That's why forced induction set up are very dependent on the exhaust set up. Adding a CAI to a stock exhaust will not net you as much as adding it to a modified, freer flowing exhaust. I'm sure you already know that but I'm just touching on it again. Maybe, just maybe, that's why some are seeing better results with their CAI than others because their adding their CAI after they've added an aftermarket exhaust. Just a thought! :cheers


Yea, I did it in reverse order. I would think that I am getting a little better flow by removing resonator and factory mufflers. I should be gettin' some kinda of gains along witht he superchips programmer etc... I guess time will tell whenever I can get that dynoed. Gonna take her to the track with the boys this spring/summer to Maryland. Just run her a couple times to see the numbers and say I did it. Hopefully I wont get the bug and start making serious mods! Cuz, I wanna save up for that '70 GTO!


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

i currently have a slp lm1 cat back im sure i didnt pick up much if any power. this sumer i plan on getting longtubes so im sure il need one than


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

K&N FIPK Cold Air Intake

is this a good deal or a good kit. idk what model


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

When I was doing some research. PFYC.COM recommended one application for 05-06 GTO's

I called performancecenter.com and they will beat any price you can find, as long as you have website where the item is being sold for less.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*What about 2006 GTO's?*

What about AEM? They are nice units!


----------



## BIG_BALLER (Jul 7, 2008)

How can the computer "retune" and kill power? unless it pulls timing becuase it sees knock. If the ECU(computer) sees more air....it will add more fuel to maintain the correct AF ratio? Doing so will result in more power. However perhaps the GTO is goverend by a diffrent set of rules


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

Personally, I'd just wrap the stock system to shield it from the heat.


----------



## BIG_BALLER (Jul 7, 2008)

can some comment on the retune?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its not exactly a retune late model GM computers is allways learning not like "Skynet" but it will use a differant set of fuel and spark tables. You may or may not see a gain by adding a CAI on a stock car. If you do it would be a small gain. 

It does not matter what CAI you go with people will tell you that heat soak this and that but that is only a concern if you drag race on the street in city traffic like an idot. Most people who drag race on the track don't hot lap thus is why the hood is up letting the car cool between runs. CAI or whatever you want to call it is all about getting either or all, cool, fresh, more, non-restctive air into the engine.


----------



## BIG_BALLER (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone have proof ? Who here is running a wideband?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

lowazztruck said:


> im looking for a air intake for the o4 goat. what are the better ones right now im looking onto either k&n or aem but what models are good as in part numbers


Just about all of the CAI sytems for sale have the same basic layout and design and all will give you about the same gain in HP. You will be happy with any name brand CAI. I am running the AEM Brute Force unit.


----------



## BIG_BALLER (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you notice any increase in power?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

BIG_BALLER said:


> Did you notice any increase in power?


I had the exhaust done first and then the intake...I did notice a difference in throttle reponse or should I say launching. I notice it from stand still and while cruising at certain speeds and I hit it... Its hard to explain... Before when I hit the pedal it felt like a slow response kinda hesitant. Now she just rolls...When steppin on the peddle a little the engine just roars to life...I cant wait for the programmer to come in..It should be here today....


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Intake air behind fog lamp!!*

Please take a look at my install in the forum intake and exhaust page 6, intake behind driver foglamp!! im not sure how to bring it to this Post?:willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

cpr said:


> Please take a look at my install in the forum intake and exhaust page 6, intake behind driver foglamp!! im not sure how to bring it to this Post?:willy:


Here's the link;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/cold-air-intake-behind-driver-foglamp-14777/


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the thing that bugs me about every one of these threads is it always seems to break down into dyno runs....like i drive on a dyno, looks or "feelings" like we're a bunch of girls. street/track performance is where it's at for me and it is measurable with IATs (Intake Air Temperatures), MAPs (Manifold Absolute Pressures) and trap speeds. that's real world stuff. you aren't going to feel 5-8 HP. so post up what you measure with those and i'll listen.
just to clarify why those are important. temps, especially from a stop, affect timing and O2 density. it doesn't matter if you get a little more volume in if it's thinner air. you need volume and density. MAPs are the opposite of vacuum. a MAP of 100 means you're getting air to the manifold with no restrictions in the filter, pipe, throttle body or manifold. you won't get a 100 but the closer the better. a MAP of 97-99 near redline at wide open throttle is awesome and shows the entire intake system is working well. trap speeds will give a measurement of power that separates it from the illusion of power you get from a louder sound. now go out and see what you got


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the thing that bugs me about every one of these threads is it always seems to break down into dyno runs....like i drive on a dyno, looks or "feelings" like we're a bunch of girls. street/track performance is where it's at for me and it is measurable with IATs (Intake Air Temperatures), MAPs (Manifold Absolute Pressures) and trap speeds. that's real world stuff. you aren't going to feel 5-8 HP. so post up what you measure with those and i'll listen.
> just to clarify why those are important. temps, especially from a stop, affect timing and O2 density. it doesn't matter if you get a little more volume in if it's thinner air. you need volume and density. MAPs are the opposite of vacuum. a MAP of 100 means you're getting air to the manifold with no restrictions in the filter, pipe, throttle body or manifold. you won't get a 100 but the closer the better. a MAP of 97-99 near redline at wide open throttle is awesome and shows the entire intake system is working well. trap speeds will give a measurement of power that separates it from the illusion of power you get from a louder sound. now go out and see what you got


right on brother:cheers


----------



## 400goatpower (Mar 30, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> the thing that bugs me about every one of these threads is it always seems to break down into dyno runs....like i drive on a dyno, looks or "feelings" like we're a bunch of girls. street/track performance is where it's at for me and it is measurable with IATs (Intake Air Temperatures), MAPs (Manifold Absolute Pressures) and trap speeds. that's real world stuff. you aren't going to feel 5-8 HP. so post up what you measure with those and i'll listen.
> just to clarify why those are important. temps, especially from a stop, affect timing and O2 density. it doesn't matter if you get a little more volume in if it's thinner air. you need volume and density. MAPs are the opposite of vacuum. a MAP of 100 means you're getting air to the manifold with no restrictions in the filter, pipe, throttle body or manifold. you won't get a 100 but the closer the better. a MAP of 97-99 near redline at wide open throttle is awesome and shows the entire intake system is working well. trap speeds will give a measurement of power that separates it from the illusion of power you get from a louder sound. now go out and see what you got


This guy is like the goat guru. What can you use to measure those MAPs svede?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

BIG_BALLER said:


> Did you notice any increase in power?


I did not notice any power difference but it did seem to have better throttle response and it did sound much better


----------

